# Orana 489 regional nomination



## manran (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi i appled for NSW REGIONAL (ORANA) NOMINATION in october with below points:

29 years of Age - 30 points
Masters in accounting in australia - 15 points 
australia 2 years full time study - 5 points 
Regional nomination - 10 points.

It has been long process, and after four months of waiting I received nomination from orana on feb 10th and invitation in skillselect on 12th feb

Applied for visa with immiaccount on 18th feb...I did medicals upfront on 27th feb and medicals sent to DIBP on 1st march 2014....I already got my Australia PCC so uploaded upfront....and now i am in india since 6 months and recently applied for INDIAN PCC.

My all documents status showing as "RECEIVED"...............and Visa status showing as "IN PROGRESS"

Any experienced people on the forum please help me with your suggestions to speeden up the process:fingerscrossed:


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't speed things up. They take the time they take.

Just be sure you're on top of any documentary requirements, and let the process go through its paces.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

manran said:


> Hi i appled for NSW REGIONAL (ORANA) NOMINATION in october with below points:
> 
> 29 years of Age - 30 points
> Masters in accounting in australia - 15 points
> ...


HI, 
could you please send me link where can we see our process?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Amrik_12, 

you can see the status in the eVisa system once you have submitted your visa application to DIBP.


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Amrik_12,
> 
> you can see the status in the eVisa system once you have submitted your visa application to DIBP.


Plz share the link


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> (RDA ORANA) Regional sponsorship positive assessment received Today and asked me to apply for visa SR489 as i applied .Can anyone please suggest me what are the process included in visa application and what is the time taken to get Visa from now?


I think if you have make all documents ready in time, then 489 visa grant will not take excess time. 
My timeline :

Degree assessed from engineers Australia : 9th may 2014,
EOI : 28th may 2014
489-ACT family sponsor apply: don't remember, may be 1st week of June 2014. no response. 
489-ORANA state sponsor apply: 22/07/2014.
Orana state sponsor got: 10/09/2014
Invitation : 15/09/2014
489 orana Visa apply: 23/09/2014
Medical : 27/09/2014
Visa grant: 01/10/2014 (7 days)


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you for the reply...as from your timeline i have known that we are for same destination. So when you are leaving to ORANA? ANd pls suggest me how to apply Visa and what all documents are required to make ready?


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> Thank you for the reply...as from your timeline i have known that we are for same destination. So when you are leaving to ORANA? ANd pls suggest me how to apply Visa and what all documents are required to make ready?


I have made all things by my agent. 
What is your present situation now?


----------



## Ladychouchou (Dec 7, 2015)

hi, there
Have you finished all your applications and got the visa? Have you been there and living in the area? if possible, can you give me some help about how to enrol/register with the local government? Thanks a lot.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

How long does it take for an electrical engineer to get Orana regional invitatioin with 65 points?


----------

